# Flat Creek WMA hog



## sean777 (Feb 17, 2013)

Shot this with my blackpowder 2-16-13 about 6pm.


----------



## deathfromabove83 (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice,love that public pork!


----------



## swamprat93 (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## snook24 (Feb 17, 2013)

congrats


----------



## VABadger (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice hog Shawn. Here's one I got on Flat Creek this morning


----------



## sean777 (Feb 17, 2013)

Very nice thanks for sharing


----------



## ekr (Feb 17, 2013)

nice looking pigs guys.  Good job.


----------



## Hunter1357 (Feb 23, 2013)

Them are some dandy hogs!! congrats!


----------



## Haddencr (Mar 14, 2013)

I knew you could fish at Flat Creek but I didnt know anything about hunting there!!  Man I'm excited now... 800 + acres and only a few miles from home!!  

I need to call them to get all the details.
Thanks guys


----------



## stick_slinger (Mar 23, 2013)

I thought Flat Creek was archery only? Or is that just for deer season?

CJ


----------



## Danny Leigh (Mar 23, 2013)

stick_slinger said:


> I thought Flat Creek was archery only? Or is that just for deer season?
> 
> CJ



Just deer


----------

